# CineSamples CineStrings Core ? Opinions ?



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi,

The CineSamples 25% Off sale ends tomorrow (April 15th).

I recently purchased their *CineStrings Solo* library, which I like a lot already, so.. I was thinking of adding *CineStrings Core* which is on sale at *$379*. (Reg. $499.)

https://cinesamples.com/product/cinestrings-core

Do you recommend CineStrings Core Library ?

I have a relatively large collection of String Libraries from Spitfire, 8dio, Orch. Tools, VSL, EW,..etc. Anything you consider special, or very useful that CineStrings Core Library offers ?

i.e. It's sonic character, playability, other features ? or would adding CineStrings Core be redundent to having other Strings Libraries from the developers I mentioned ?

One more question, Any idea if they are planning to release a CineStrings Pro as an add-on to the Core Strings library in the near future ?

Any feedback on this would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Lotias (Apr 14, 2017)

With the libraries you have, I have a strong feeling that it would be extremely redundant to buy that.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Apr 14, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Anything you consider special, or very useful that CineStrings Core Library offers ?


Automatic hairpins. No reason to spend hundreds because of that if you have a working modwheel/mouse, the sound itself isn't all that great.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi, 

Thanks for the feedback. 

Q. Which other Strings Library do you think resembles CineStrings Core as far as sonic character/timbre ?


----------



## JohnBMears (Apr 14, 2017)

The shorts of CineStrings are really concise and consistent, but the normalization of samples makes it sound like there are only 2 dynamic layers. I'd say the shorts are like a more 'in your face' version of the shorts in Albion One- very clear- microphoned for intimate clarity vs 'chunkiness'. I'd say HWS and LASS shorts sound chunky to me. 

Per the longs of CineStrings- pretty lifeless for my tastes. Very good for a non-vib, solemn Zimmer "the Pacific" vibe. They do have vibrato, I just feel that again the normalization of samples cuts off the dynamic contrast and I suppose they expect folks to ride cc01 and cc11 to achieve niente, which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 14, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I have a relatively large collection of String Libraries from Spitfire, 8dio, Orch. Tools, VSL, EW,..etc. Anything you consider special, or very useful that CineStrings Core Library offers ?



If your comment means that you have Berlin Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Stings, and Hollywood Strings, then *in general* there is really not much to gain from more string library purchases. However, if you're searching for something more specific, you might be able to get some answers.

You should ask yourself what you plan to achieve by grabbing CineStrings Core. Does the tone of the library fit your latest project? Do you feel that you lack something specific with what you have already? Or do you just want to buy a new string library for the sake of acquiring new tools that may or may not sit untouched?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> If your comment means that you have Berlin Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Stings, and Hollywood Strings, then *in general* there is really not much to gain from more string library purchases. However, if you're searching for something more specific, you might be able to get some answers.
> 
> You should ask yourself what you plan to achieve by grabbing CineStrings Core. Does the tone of the library fit your latest project? Do you feel that you lack something specific with what you have already? Or do you just want to buy a new string library for the sake of acquiring new tools that may or may not sit untouched?



The Sonic Characteristic/Timbre of CineStrings Core is what attracts me most to it. 

So.. What other String Library do you think resembles it from a sonic perspective ?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi,

I have been listening to some tracks that feature CineStrings Core on SCloud and Youtube, and I really like their character.

Listen :


----------



## Daniel Petras (Apr 14, 2017)

I love cinebrass pro, but I was never satisfied with cinestrings. I think I was having issue with the dynamic crossfade, cc1. The range didn't seem very wide, but maybe I'm not recalling correctly because I do really love the brass by cinesamples.


----------



## rap_ferr (Apr 14, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> I love cinebrass pro, but I was never satisfied with cinestrings. I think I was having issue with the dynamic crossfade, cc1. The range didn't seem very wide, but maybe I'm not recalling correctly because I do really love the brass by cinesamples.



Guys, I'm not very fan of CineSteings but if you watch Michael Patti's videos he uses cc01 AND extensively cc07 to control the libraries. Maybe that's the way to do it.

I wish that more developers who are composers gave us screencast of them using their tools. Much more informative than walktroughs and/or demos.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 14, 2017)

They work much better for me since upgrading to El Capitan on my MP 3.1. However I also own a lot of string libraries and find CSS to be my go to now. I love being able to change note lengths with the mod wheel.


----------



## bozmillar (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they are coming out with an update that will make them easier to use. I have cinestrings and CS2, and I feel like cinestrings is always just kind of blaring full blast, even at low cc1 dynamics. Like others have said, this is likely due to the fact that they expect you to adjust cc11and cc1 to get your sound.

I have and love cinebrass. I'm hoping that the update to cinestrings makes me love it too, but for now, I almost always use cs2 unless I need something that really needs to cut through a mix.


----------



## Vik (Apr 14, 2017)

Afaik, the special thing about CS is the mainly polyphonic legato. And while I'm sure that can be useful: If you have Berlin Strings, you may discover - like I have done - that it's a lot more versatile and tweakable that one may assume at first. The close mics are great, the switching between two Kontakt instruments with a key command is useful, it's brilliant that all legato can be applied to all long articulations, and the 2d morphing between up to 4 articulations is unique. So my humble suggestion would be to make sure you know the libraries you already know well before investing in something you're not sure if you need.

ETA: But this guy seems very happy with it:


(but maybe not as happy as he is with LASS?)


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have been listening to a good amount of CineStrings Core Audio Demos to compare their characteristic sound/timbre with other strings libraries, and so far, I think they have a unique quality I like quite a bit, they sound very silky, have that lively crunchy string sound that is realistic, not harsh, which I think has to do with Sony Stage, and the type of mics/pre-amps ...etc. used to record the sessions. I think it is very well engineered. 

There is a presence, and roundness to their character, and they surely don't sound thin. 

I have CineSamples CineStrings Solo, which sound wonderful as well, which can also be layered with other libraries, including CineStrings Core. 

Given that they don't have a CineStrings Pro version (yet), but will most likely release it in the furure is encouraging me to go forward with adding the Core version. Plus, I wouldn't be surprised if they release another update to the Core version. I might even email them to ask about this, and when the Pro version is expected ? 

I still have a few hours to decide if I want to go forward with purchasing Cinestrings Core before the special pricing ends. so I will use this time to think carefully, and make my decision. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 15, 2017)

Cinestrings imo does have a specific sound quality to them. Each library has its special thing of course. 
For me its hard to describe but would see it as its not that "cinematic" as EW and spitfire yet its not bones dry as LASS or vsl. The spicc/shorts are very present and cut through a mix easily , yet it retains its sound.
i feel like its fits better in mixes where the music goes to tv. trailers, commercials or maybe action scenes. 
other libs like LASS and vsl are more customizable of course but lack that room sound while EW and spitfire have tons of room but just using close mics is not the same. so each has its strengths and cinesamples shorts to me are very good. The legato/longs are a bit harsh. so for some things it might be useful but for soaring lines that want to be emotive maybe the other libraries will be better. 
i only have EWHS, LASS, albion, cinematic strings, vsl, symhpboa, cinesamples so i dont know about 8dio and berlin. 
And obviously, this opinions are highly subjective.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 15, 2017)

I have LASS 2.5, LASS Legato Sordino, EWHS and Kurt Hunter Concert Strings Legacy, 2 & 3, Spotlight Solo Stings and Embertone Solo Strings. But LASS is still the heart of my template. You already have a lot of very good string libraries.


----------



## JohnBMears (Apr 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been listening to a good amount of CineStrings Core Audio Demos to compare their characteristic sound/timbre with other strings libraries, and so far, I think they have a unique quality I like quite a bit, they sound very silky, have that lively crunchy string sound that is realistic, not harsh, which I think has to do with Sony Stage, and the type of mics/pre-amps ...etc. used to record the sessions. I think it is very well engineered.
> 
> ...



I personally certainly wouldn't use the word silky to describe CineStrings. I'd say they sound like a more in-tune LASS in a big scoring stage. The PRO version of CineStrings (if it ever comes) was said to be only a duplicate of the Core Version with mutes on anything. AFAIK there are no plans for re-recording new or other types of legato.

The shorts of CineStrings are definitely the strength to my ears.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> I personally certainly wouldn't use the word silky to describe CineStrings. I'd say they sound like a more in-tune LASS in a big scoring stage. The PRO version of CineStrings (if it ever comes) was said to be only a duplicate of the Core Version with mutes on anything. AFAIK there are no plans for re-recording new or other types of legato.
> 
> The shorts of CineStrings are definitely the strength to my ears.



Maybe some surgical EQing was used to give them the silky sound in some of the demos I listened to, I don't know. 

As to the PRO version, that is interesting, so it will be a duplicate of the Core but using Sordino Strings. Was this announced by CineSamples ? I haven't read this. 

Thanks for the feedback,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Cinestrings imo does have a specific sound quality to them. Each library has its special thing of course.
> For me its hard to describe but would see it as its not that "cinematic" as EW and spitfire yet its not bones dry as LASS or vsl. The spicc/shorts are very present and cut through a mix easily , yet it retains its sound.
> i feel like its fits better in mixes where the music goes to tv. trailers, commercials or maybe action scenes.
> other libs like LASS and vsl are more customizable of course but lack that room sound while EW and spitfire have tons of room but just using close mics is not the same. so each has its strengths and cinesamples shorts to me are very good. The legato/longs are a bit harsh. so for some things it might be useful but for soaring lines that want to be emotive maybe the other libraries will be better.
> ...




Thanks for your feedback.

I'm guessing that the bit of harshness of the Legato allows them to be EQ'd to taste to reduce some of the harshness as needed. It is easier to remove the harshness, than add it if it did not exist.

I also like the way the shorts sound in general, and especially for action cues, or trailer work. They have that special stringy bite, also good for layering.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JohnBMears (Apr 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> I'm guessing that the bit of harshness of the Legato allows them to be EQ'd to taste to reduce some of the harshness as needed. It is easier to remove the harshness, than add it if it did not exist.
> 
> ...



http://vi-control.net/community/thr...able-intro-pricing-ends-tuesday.33456/page-20


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

Leon Portelance said:


> I have LASS 2.5, LASS Legato Sordino, EWHS and Kurt Hunter Concert Strings Legacy, 2 & 3, Spotlight Solo Stings and Embertone Solo Strings. But LASS is still the heart of my template. You already have a lot of very good string libraries.



Thanks for your feedback. 

Yes, I already have a lot of strings libraries, but that doesn't mean I have to stop buying more


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 15, 2017)

CineStrings is an interesting subject to me. I remember the excitement I felt when the first patch got loaded up, cello legato, and I played the first note and was like, "That's it?" Since then I knew I was going to have to find another string library for my main go to sound.

Last year I got Cinematic Studio Strings and immediately liked it so much better than CineStrings concerning warmth, sustains, longs, legato, beauty, and playability, but there are still some pros with CineStrings that may outweigh the cons. It has a big, large string sound especially some of the multi patches like the violins 8va's that can stand up to brass. Also, I actually prefer the harmonics of CineStrings more than CSS, and secretly there are some high 1st violin Legato transitions between some notes that have a very lively, almost real sound. People have already mentioned how you can get quite aggressive with the shorts, but the longs almost don't inspire me. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I am always looking for another library such as Tina Guo or CSS to add warmth, beauty, and expression. Here's some examples of the layering. I find that CineStrings adds numbers and weight. First Tina Guo with CineStrings. First you will hear, um well rain, but then double basses, celli, violas, 2nd, then 1st violin all doubled with Tina:

And here is CineStrings Core layered with CSS with Spaces reverb: https://app.box.com/s/ns4xl1dsc9r5m7zqgw7qguostudvgbf2
And some viola shorts, I believe spiccato just for some fun: https://app.box.com/s/hi427pw5rzwqpzwbqdfgtjmdvfyt74pj
The true loud shorts are in the staccato patches.


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> CineStrings is an interesting subject to me. I remember the excitement I felt when the first patch got loaded up, cello legato, and I played the first note and was like, "That's it?" Since then I knew I was going to have to find another string library for my main go to sound.
> 
> Last year I got Cinematic Studio Strings and immediately liked it so much better than CineStrings concerning warmth, sustains, longs, legato, beauty, and playability, but there are still some pros with CineStrings that may outweigh the cons. It has a big, large string sound especially some of the multi patches like the violins 8va's that can stand up to brass. Also, I actually prefer the harmonics of CineStrings more than CSS, and secretly there are some high 1st violin Legato transitions between some notes that have a very lively, almost real sound. People have already mentioned how you can get quite aggressive with the shorts, but the longs almost don't inspire me. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I am always looking for another library such as Tina Guo or CSS to add warmth, beauty, and expression. Here's some examples of the layering. I find that CineStrings adds numbers and weight. First Tina Guo with CineStrings. First you will hear, um well rain, but then double basses, celli, violas, 2nd, then 1st violin all doubled with Tina:
> 
> ...




nice piece by the way.

I think the main advantage (if I recall correctly) that Cinestrings core has over other string libraries is that there's a xfade option where you can automate between sul ponti and sul tasto and of course the regular bow position in the middle of the slider. Can any other string libraries do this?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

@ Rodney Money,

Thanks for the feedback, and audio tracks. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> nice piece by the way.
> 
> I think the main advantage (if I recall correctly) that Cinestrings core has over other string libraries is that there's a xfade option where you can automate between sul ponti and sul tasto and of course the regular bow position in the middle of the slider. Can any other string libraries do this?



Didn't see this feature in the walkthrough. I might have missed it. 

Do you recall where it is shown, or mentioned ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Didn't see this feature in the walkthrough. I might have missed it.
> 
> Do you recall where it is shown, or mentioned ?
> 
> ...



I tried it at my friend's studio. I'm 90% sure of it


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 15, 2017)

Will try to look for it for you when I get home


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I tried it at my friend's studio. I'm 90% sure of it



That should be a cool feature. 

I'm reviewing the pdf User Manual, but don't see it mentioned.


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 15, 2017)

26:35. I think it's only for trems though, I could be wrong.

If anything, you should shoot them an email and ask


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2017)

CC#2 is used to go from normal Tremolo to Sul Pont Tremolo. I think it crossfades between them, but not sure.

Also CC#2 is used to switch from Half Step trills to Whole Step Trills.

Here is a pic of the advanced controls settings showing this :


----------



## Vik (Apr 16, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> there's a xfade option where you can automate between sul ponti and sul tasto and of course the regular bow position in the middle of the slider. Can any other string libraries do this?


Yes, and a lot more than that. Check from page 71 and onwards in this manual, about 2d crossfade:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/CAPSULE_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vik said:


> Yes, and a lot more than that. Check from page 71 and onwards in this manual, about 2d crossfade:
> http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/CAPSULE_User_Guide.pdf



oh again how i wish I had berlin strings.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Apr 16, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with CineStrings, I quite like them actually, they can be very aggressive (short) and if you like the character and tone, longs are fine too. All these libraries have different strengths, workflow, "soul", so all you can do is to listen to as many demos and reviews as possible, ask around for opinions, try it at friend's studio. If you already have some string libraries, probably it's better to try to get that sound with what you have. If it's not possible or it's very difficult to achieve, then there might be a reason to buy more. (maybe even if not, we all know ourselves, we like this stuff, right!). 

I like the spirit of the company - they still release some stuff, updates, I have a good feeling about them. I thought of CineStrings and CineBrass as investment and so far it has been good.


----------



## Vik (Apr 16, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> oh again how i wish I had berlin strings.


Well, this may be the best kept secret in the sample library industry: you can buy Berlin Strings Sul Tasto (Flautando) violins (V1s and V2s) + violas for 210 Euro only - including OTs great legato/Capsule engine and the multicrossfade function described above. Don't get fooled by the name of that product (BST EXP A). Calling it an "expansion" kit is IMO a really bad marketing idea - because it's a fully functioning library which IMO without any doubt is the best string library deal you can get anywhere. It comes with 5 mic position (and a 'mic position technology' that's better than anything I'm aware of), a Multipatch with 13 different articulations that can be crossfaded, "2d crossfade" style (between 2, 3 or 4 artics), a master legato patch with what may be the best legato scripting available - but you won't get three different vibrato types; only one. OTOH, if you want to use the Sul Tastos as V1s until you possibly go for the full package later, if you use the close mics (and maybe first chair) + a little EQ on the sul tastos you can make them sound quite V1 like.

I know I sound like an ad here, sorry about that. But since Orchestral Tools are so lazy about the EXP products that they cal them what they call them, and don't even have demos on the presentation pages (for the EXP A and EXP B), someone else needs to share this info. 

Even the main Berlin Strings library may be good deal, money wise as well, because it will help us not have to buy a lot of other string libs to get the string sounds we need.

Here are the demo videos for EXP A/B:


 (check out the cello portatos at 3.05!)

Now, back to Cinestrings Core (which may also be great library!)


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vik said:


> Well, this may be the best kept secret in the sample library industry: you can buy Berlin Strings Sul Tasto (Flautando) violins (V1s and V2s) + violas for 210 Euro only - including OTs great legato/Capsule engine and the multicrossfade function described above. Don't get fooled by the name of that product (BST EXP A). Calling it an "expansion" kit is IMO a really bad marketing idea - because it's a fully functioning library which IMO without any doubt is the best string library deal you can get anywhere. It comes with 5 mic position (and a 'mic position technology' that's better than anything I'm aware of), a Multipatch with 13 different articulations that can be crossfaded, "2d crossfade" style (between 2, 3 or 4 artics), a master legato patch with what may be the best legato scripting available - but you won't get three different vibrato types; only one. OTOH, if you want to use the Sul Tastos as V1s until you possibly go for the full package later, a little EQ on the sul tastos make them sound quite V1 like.
> 
> I know I sound like an ad here, sorry about that. But since Orchestral Tools are so lazy about the EXP products that they cal them what they call them, and don't even have demos on the presentation pages (for the EXP A and EXP B), someone else needs to share this info.
> 
> ...




@muziksculp hey OP I hope you go for the expansion if you haven't yet instead of thinking about cinestrings core! lol @Vik I really don't know how long I'm going to regret not having bought berlin strings long ago, I've spent so much time buidling a spitfire template and all my library files are on the one disc on a mac pro gawd, money's not even the issue here anymore but if I got Berlin STrings (which I really want to) I would have to re-set up and template and buy another harddrive etc dammit. Regrets Regrets Regrets. Seems like if I had gotten Berlin STrings I wouldn't have had the need to buy spitfire but since I have spitfire I'm sure I have the need to get orchestral tool libraries.

I just wish I never saw your posts @Vik


----------



## Vik (Apr 16, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I just wish I never saw your posts @Vik


Try to block me? 
I was in the same boat - I also bought Berlin Strings after having started to buy into the Spitfire Mural library.


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vik said:


> Try to block me?
> I was in the same boat - I also bought Berlin Strings after having started to buy into the Spitfire Mural library.



that's totally understandable though, Mural was honestly a pretty weak product with the nicest hall sound. But like I said many times: I do like the new performance legato patch and that made all the difference. But Berlin just seems too perfect and that keeps drooling.


----------



## Vik (Apr 16, 2017)

There's certainly good things to say about Mural and SSS as well. And BS isn't a complete product either; no divisi, for instance. So I consider using Sable or LASS for Divisi.


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vik said:


> There's certainly good things to say about Mural and SSS as well. And BS isn't a complete product either; no divisi, for instance. So I consider using Sable or LASS for Divisi.



divisi has never really been close to any of my worries.. I just duplicate an SSS patch and drop volume to -6decibel and it works fine.


----------



## Vik (Apr 16, 2017)

I see.... I already find SSS/Mural sounding a little "too big" (nuances disappear) and like the BS size better (8 instead of 16 V1s). But beware of following my advice! As you can see here, there's disagreement both about which of the companies that have the best sound/scripting:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...s-spitfire-playability-and-sound.48068/page-3


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vik said:


> I see.... I already find SSS/Mural sounding a little "too big" (nuances disappear) and like the BS size better (8 instead of 16 V1s). But beware of following my advice! As you can see here, there's disagreement both about which of the companies that have the best sound/scripting:
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...s-spitfire-playability-and-sound.48068/page-3



the results are exactly what I expected. But Spitfire's sound isn't THAT much better than Berlin's.. Berlin's playability and responsiveness though..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Vik,

Thanks for recommending OT's _Berlin Strings Expansions A & B_.

I have been planning to add them for a long time, but decided to get _CineStrings Core_ first  Which I already did.

I'm also looking forward to the release of OT's Soloists III (Virtuoso Violin).

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Vik (Apr 16, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> OT's Soloists III (Virtuoso Violins)


Thanks for the tip, I haven't heard of those yet.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2017)

Vik said:


> Thanks for the tip, I haven't heard of those yet.


Sorry for typo. It's *Virtuoso Violin* (not Violins) .


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 16, 2017)

I suspect CineStrings will be updated with the latest legato scripting from Will Bedford which will be a huge step forward for the library. The improvements to the Tina Guo legato as well as the twelve horn legato have been really great.


----------



## goalie composer (Apr 16, 2017)

I second prodigalson's post. I love the sound of CineStrings Core but the one thing that holds this library back (at least in my mind) is the current legato scripting. I am DEFINITELY looking forward to Will's update


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi,

I'm downloading CineStrings Core as I type this post. 

Yes, it is the sound of CineStrings Core that attracted me the most, and made me buy them in the first place. Any further improvements to this library would be wonderful. I'm looking forward to discover what it offers at version 1.20 

I'm also looking forward to the release of the Pro version of this library. Any guesses if it is in the works at this time ? I think CineSamples Core was released in 2013, that's four years ago ! So I'm guessing it won't be much longer until the Pro version is out. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 4, 2018)

Vik said:


> Well, this may be the best kept secret in the sample library industry: you can buy Berlin Strings Sul Tasto (Flautando) violins (V1s and V2s) + violas for 210 Euro only - including OTs great legato/Capsule engine and the multicrossfade function described above. Don't get fooled by the name of that product (BST EXP A). Calling it an "expansion" kit is IMO a really bad marketing idea - because it's a fully functioning library which IMO without any doubt is the best string library deal you can get anywhere. It comes with 5 mic position (and a 'mic position technology' that's better than anything I'm aware of), a Multipatch with 13 different articulations that can be crossfaded, "2d crossfade" style (between 2, 3 or 4 artics), a master legato patch with what may be the best legato scripting available - but you won't get three different vibrato types; only one. OTOH, if you want to use the Sul Tastos as V1s until you possibly go for the full package later, if you use the close mics (and maybe first chair) + a little EQ on the sul tastos you can make them sound quite V1 like.
> 
> I know I sound like an ad here, sorry about that. But since Orchestral Tools are so lazy about the EXP products that they cal them what they call them, and don't even have demos on the presentation pages (for the EXP A and EXP B), someone else needs to share this info.
> 
> ...





this is VERY interesting.

Off Topic update:

holy carp - EXP A & B look fantastic for 380 euros.

i never considered them beyond mere additions.

could work!

THANKS!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> this is VERY interesting.
> 
> Off Topic update:
> 
> ...


Got expb...best cello sound for me....sul tasto sounds fantastic.


----------

